# It works...



## Smokewun (Feb 16, 2008)

I had 10 white widows that were 6 weeks into flowering when the light company turned off my lights. They said i had been stealing electricity and owed $1,100.00. So i hang the immature plants and read about a curing method for poor grade weed. I tried it and it worked very well. My friends and i were gagging and choking. I wanna try with it with some finished product....can't wait!


----------



## gangalama (Feb 16, 2008)

r u really gonna make someone ask what this "technique" is? or do u plan on sharing in due time?


----------



## Bonk (Feb 16, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> r u really gonna make someone ask what this "technique" is? or do u plan on sharing in due time?


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 17, 2008)

I soaked half of it in water after it dried for 24 hours, then i hung the plant again. Afterwards, the bud was a little darker but more powerful. Once i realized this i went ahead and soaked the rest.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

It was dry after 24 hrs??????????? wow, I have never heard of this. Why do u think it would make anything different???


----------



## snuggles (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't steal electricity, that's how you get caught....silly.


----------



## gagjababy (Feb 17, 2008)

water absorbs chlorophyll which improves taste


----------



## sexagenario (Feb 17, 2008)

please more info. so intrested!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 19, 2008)

hmmm interesting could you please post more info i do find this very interesting


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you talking about water curing?


----------

